# Dovpo - Top Gear!



## Timwis (13/10/20)

This has just caught my eye, Dovpo’s new DNA 250C Device which as well as the usual 3 button operation has a top gear (dial) for adjustment!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ePiPhAnY (14/10/20)

Wow. I had the Lost Vape Centaurus on my have to have list but this could be a serious contender.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (14/10/20)

Sho ....... I wish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (14/10/20)

Just had a mental image of Clarkson vaping *shudder*.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (14/10/20)

DavyH said:


> Just had a mental image of Clarkson vaping *shudder*.



I had an image of him reviewing it on top gear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (15/10/20)

Resistance said:


> I had an image of him reviewing it on top gear


POWER!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)

"This just might be the greatest mod.................................... in the world.""

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (15/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "This just might be the greatest mod.................................... in the world.""


That's exactly what Clarkson said! It certainly shows there can be a bit of innovation in design when using the DNAC chipsets, Lost Vape take note because Dovpo are kicking your arse!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)

Timwis said:


> That's exactly what Clarkson said! It certainly shows there can be a bit of innovation in design when using the DNAC chipsets, Lost Vape take note because Dovpo are kicking your arse!



Lost Vape seem to be losing the plot with that HP Sauce Bottle mod of theirs.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## PartyDave (15/10/20)

Bummer, review units not available as they have picked up problems with the devices. Thankfully they are making an effort to fix it an not just release a broken product as most would.

Dovpo quickly becoming one of my favourite manufacturers

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (15/10/20)

PartyDave said:


> Bummer, review units not available as they have picked up problems with the devices. Thankfully they are making an effort to fix it an not just release a broken product as most would.
> 
> Dovpo quickly becoming one of my favourite manufacturers


When did you get this information? only just got message saying one is going to be sent and i didn't inquire about it, quite surprised usually they only send their DNAC devices to Youtube reviewers! So i don't know now if my joy is short lived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (15/10/20)

PartyDave said:


> Bummer, review units not available as they have picked up problems with the devices. Thankfully they are making an effort to fix it an not just release a broken product as most would.
> 
> Dovpo quickly becoming one of my favourite manufacturers


When did you get this information? only just got message saying one is going to be sent and i didn't inquire about it, quite surprised usually they only send their DNAC devices to Youtube reviewers! So i don't know now if my joy is short lived!


----------



## Timwis (15/10/20)

WTF only posted once yet it first posted 4 times before 2 posts disappeared leaving 2. Did exactly the same a few days ago!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PartyDave (15/10/20)

Timwis said:


> When did you get this information? only just got message saying one is going to be sent and i didn't inquire about it, quite surprised usually they only send their DNAC devices to Youtube reviewers! So i don't know now if my joy is short lived!


Got the mail last night from Neil that they will not be able to send out review units until they've sorted out the issues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/10/20)

PartyDave said:


> Got the mail last night from Neil that they will not be able to send out review units until they've sorted out the issues


Would sooner wait and get a unit without faults, different information received because so many contacts, i don't even know a Neil lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave (16/10/20)

Timwis said:


> Would sooner wait and get a unit without faults, different information received because so many contacts, i don't even know a Neil lol!


Seems he's new, replied to my mail I sent to Hedy, which no longer appears to be there :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/10/20)

PartyDave said:


> Seems he's new, replied to my mail I sent to Hedy, which no longer appears to be there :/


Hedy only seemed to be there 5 minutes and was at Freemax before then, staff turnover has always been high but i have noticed in the last 12 months marketing personal seem to quit every few weeks throughout the industry, i hope you haven't been upsetting them, lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave (17/10/20)

I hope not either. Some of my favorite people have left their positions, leaving absolute doorknobs at the helm. Makes my job extremely difficult

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (20/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PartyDave (20/10/20)

@Timwis did you get yours? Mine have officially been sent out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/10/20)

PartyDave said:


> @Timwis did you get yours? Mine have officially been sent out


Got tracking number, UPS which is a bit of a bummer because always duty and fees when i get anything via UPS but for this device i won't mind paying £30-£40 and i might get lucky and it sneaks through without charges, looking forward to it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (21/10/20)

PartyDave said:


> @Timwis did you get yours? Mine have officially been sent out


Yeah got the same email i always get when a parcel is sent via UPS when it gets to East Midlands Airport (so close i can almost touch it) asking a number of questions. I don't know why they bother because it doesn't matter what answers i give to their questions it always results in about £7 duty (a pittance) but £35 brokerage fee (greedy b*****ds) it's obviously them trying to get fees added so they get the extra £35 because the same info is given when sent via DHL and rarely a problem. Fedex is worse they don't tell me about any fees (doesn't even show on tracking) until i get a bill about a fortnight after delivery for a similar amount which really p***es me off as sometimes it could be a simple pod device that only retails at £15 and they want twice that just in brokerage fees, at least if i know before delivery i have the option of refusing delivery and telling them to stick their greedy brokerage fee up their rear!


----------



## Timwis (22/10/20)

£37.65 and only £3.15 of that was Government charges, £34.50 UPS brokerage charge!


----------



## Timwis (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4


----------

